# Santander Ferry with Dogs



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,
We usually come over to Europe via the Eurotunnel because we feel it's easier with our 2 dogs. I've always worried about leaving them in the motorhome when on a ferry, particularly a long route like Santander.

However, someone has mentioned to me that some ferry crossings have kennels on board.

Does anyone have any info or experience on this? We may have to return to the UK earlier than planned, and as we are in the South of Spain, are thinking of ferry rather than all the way back to France for the Eurotunnel.

Would appreciate any advice/comments .
Thanks
Teebag


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Teebag,

There is a kennal on board the Pont aven which sails into Plymouth from Santander with Brittany ferries.

Cheers C&S


----------



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Brittany info looks good*

C&S,
Thanks for that. Just had a good look at all the info on their website - sounds good. Only problem now is that they don't appear to do a crossing before 3rd week in March next year, and we will probably have to go in Feb.

Do you know if any ferry operators do something similar from Bilbao ?
Thanks
Teebag


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Has your dog ever been to boarding kennels whilst you have been away - was he OK or was he stressed etc?

My personal view is to go via the tunnel where you and the dog are together. Heaven forbid the ferry should encounter some kind of serious emergency, I would hate to think of being apart from my dog. Ferry emergencies are rare.

Russell


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Last Feb we went to Spain via Calais but came back from Santander, the kennels are fine as they are high up on Deck 10 or so and you have free access at any time. They are all stainless steel so make sure that you have big beds for them to lay on.
We are going to Spain on the 1 Feb and returning at the end of March but we are doing Dover/Calais both ways this time. One of the reasons is that it was too rough for me and I was up all night.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has your dog ever been to boarding kennels whilst you have been away - was he OK or was he stressed etc?
> 
> ...


I have just seen your imput on this, as I was looking for advice, as there is a good deal on the Norfolk Line for £19 each way but the dog is our priority and Louis is a very nervous dog and you have made my mind up to stick to our original plan of the Tunnel.
It may be dearer but for all the reasons you list it will be worth it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Must admit I like using the tunnel and one of the main reasons is that the dogs stay with us...........but I am an old softie where my two welshies are concerned.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Have booked return Brittany ferries May/June with 2 Red Setters my neighbour has used the service several times and recommends it.You can stay with your dogs as long as you wish if you leave them overnight then a mild tranquilliser helps them relax ask your vet.


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi 
We came back from Santander in May and were asking pet owners about the kennels with a view to taking our dog next time. From what we heard and saw wouldn't even consider it. I was sick as a dog on the crossing and apparently a lot of the dogs were as sick as a human! Some people had tied their dogs up out on the dog walking bit of the deck as their pets couldnt cope with the barking and howling of others in surrounding kennels, one couple had stayed out there in shifts most of the night with their two as the dogs were so distressed. I am sure some people will report their dogs have been fine, probably depends how full the kennels are, how used to being in kennels your dog is, and how smooth/rough crossing is. For us its the tunnel no contest!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Pacific. I have been watching this topic with interest. I wondered if a rough crossing would do that. Of course if a dog is not used to kennels ( and how many are) it can be quite traumatic at the best of times. We always put a new pup in to kennels for a night when they are about 6 months old or so. We have a wonderful friend now who will always take our Gypsy when we need her to. She threatens to hide her under the stairs and pretend she died while we were gone  

I still think we will stick with the tunnel. Such a shame because the winter trek through a freezing France would be nice to avoid :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pacific said:


> Hi
> We came back from Santander in May and were asking pet owners about the kennels with a view to taking our dog next time. From what we heard and saw wouldn't even consider it. I was sick as a dog on the crossing and apparently a lot of the dogs were as sick as a human! Some people had tied their dogs up out on the dog walking bit of the deck as their pets couldnt cope with the barking and howling of others in surrounding kennels, one couple had stayed out there in shifts most of the night with their two as the dogs were so distressed. I am sure some people will report their dogs have been fine, probably depends how full the kennels are, how used to being in kennels your dog is, and how smooth/rough crossing is. For us its the tunnel no contest!


Thanks so much for your honesty it is just what I thought and Louis is already a very nervous dog being a rescue dog 2 years ago so there is no way I could put him through such a journey it would be a step back in my quest of gaining his confidence. 
Also I would end up stressed out to watch and hear the other dogs.
Tunnel it is :lol:


----------

